# What does your soap cost to make?



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm not quite ready to sell but was considering (maaaybe, possibly) selling at my farmer's market next summer (a year from now). I'm trying to figure out how much each loaf, and each bar, costs to make.

Every time I add it up, the cost is just crazy. I just did all this math of what it would cost if I ordered all my oils/ingredients in bulk from Columbus Foods, and it's still costing over $1.50 per bar of soap (of course this is with fragrance oils, but a very average, no luxury oils soap).

(and this is not even including extra factors... like insurance...)

How much does your average bar of soap cost you?
I saw one person say their bars cost them between $0.50-0.75.
How do you lower your cost?


----------



## Lindy (Aug 21, 2010)

My cost including packaging and wages averages $1.25.  I retail my soap at $5.35 and whole sale @ $2.68.  Although my monthly overhead costs remain constant my sales do not so I can't calculate overhead into the cost of goods.


----------



## IanT (Aug 21, 2010)

about 60-85cents per bar w/o labor (because i dont sell yet i havent added that in yet)


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 21, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> I'm not quite ready to sell but was considering (maaaybe, possibly) selling at my farmer's market next summer (a year from now). I'm trying to figure out how much each loaf, and each bar, costs to make.
> 
> Every time I add it up, the cost is just crazy. I just did all this math of what it would cost if I ordered all my oils/ingredients in bulk from Columbus Foods, and it's still costing over $1.50 per bar of soap (of course this is with fragrance oils, but a very average, no luxury oils soap).
> 
> ...



That's about what a bar of soap costs me, including shipping my FO's and molds from the US to Europe and shipping oils and butters in bulk from  Germany to the Netherlands...


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> That's about what a bar of soap costs me, including shipping my FO's and molds from the US to Europe and shipping oils and butters in bulk from  Germany to the Netherlands...



You mean that it costs $1.50, or that it costs between 50 and 75 cents?


I'm just wondering how people keep their costs so low.. Columbus Foods is relatively close to me (I live in MN) so I don't know how I would get anything with cheaper shipping.

Just wondering if anyone has tips for me! Maybe I need to make smaller soap bars or consider charging more...


----------



## lovethyscent (Aug 21, 2010)

What size are your soaps? Mine are 4-4.5oz and cost me about .80-$1.00 & that's with butters and or eo's. I don't even buy in bulk.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2010)

5 ounces after curing.


----------



## lovethyscent (Aug 21, 2010)

Could you be maybe figuring it out wrong? I know I did last week when I was figuring out the price for one of my bars lol. I was figuring out the price for each oil per oz, when I was suppose to be going by my recipe and figuring it out that way. I think I was just tired lol.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2010)

I just asked my husband that, if maybe he would help me add everything up because I must be doing it wrong? So we'll do that and see.

Here is basically what I'm doing... Figuring out how much each oil (and fragrance oil) costs by ounce, then figuring how many ounces of each oil are in my recipe, then totaling the cost for one batch of my recipe, then dividing the cost of one batch by the number of bars I get out of it.

So yes I have done my calculations 3 times.. but I am notoriously bad at math so I'm going to go over it with some help and see if I am doing it right.

Anyway, thanks for the help, and anyone else can feel free to chime in if they want!


----------



## krissy (Aug 21, 2010)

unscented my bars are about 48 cents each. i havent figured the shipping and scent in yet.


----------



## xyxoxy (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.soapmaker.ca/index.php


----------



## Lindy (Aug 22, 2010)

I use SoapMaker 3 and it allows me to figure out my cost to the penny.  Included in my price is the cost of packaging and labels.  It is really important to know exactly how much each bar costs you when you start selling because you need to leave room for additional overhead like stall or table rentals plus if you someone wants to order a large amount for a store at wholesale you need to be able to sell at 50% of your retail and still make a profit.

I have to say that I couldn't live without that program I would be sooooo lost!


----------



## IanT (Aug 22, 2010)

same here! soapmaker is awesome, Woodi (a forum member) and her Hubby have developed it for soapers everywhere...its like quickbooks for soaping...


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 22, 2010)

The first time I tried to figure out what my bars cost I had a heck of a time, because some of the vendors I bought oils from were selling by volume and some were selling by weight.  I had to go to a lot of work to determine price per ounce for some of them, and probably only got "close" on some.  It's easier buying from places like Columbus and knowing exactly what I'm paying per ounce.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, maybe I should look at investing in Soapmaker 3. I know she has a link in her signature so I'll go look her up, what does it cost?


----------



## Deda (Aug 22, 2010)

it's around $90.  Worth.Every.Penny.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 23, 2010)

Tasha it is soooo worth every penny!


----------



## Bayougirl (Aug 23, 2010)

Nuscentcandles.com has a price sheet 

http://nuscentscandle.com/mm5/graphics/00000001/CP Soap Pricing Worksheet.pdf

I use this for each batch of soap I make.  It helps you keep your cost and how to figure out pricing.  Eventually, I'll graduate to Soapmaker.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 23, 2010)

I swear I figured out my bars were a 1.50 to make also. 
Saratoga scents has a nice section on how to figure per bar.


----------



## paillo (Aug 23, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> I swear I figured out my bars were a 1.50 to make also.
> Saratoga scents has a nice section on how to figure per bar.



Unfortunately that's one of the only things still remaining on the Saratoga Scents site. They seem to have abandoned ship, leaving me, and perhaps other customers, hanging with prepaid and unfilled orders.


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 23, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> dagmar88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.50... I couldn't possibly make a bar of (scented and colored) soap with only 50 to 75 cents  :?


----------



## Deda (Aug 23, 2010)

I think the key, at least to soapers living in the US, is to buy your oils in large enough bulk. Along with a lower initial price, you reduce your shipping costs.
That goes for EO/FO, too.

Here's a break down of 1 batch of soap,  Shea Butter with Lavender.  All costs include shipping raw product to my house.

12.75  Cost of oils, including 10% shea (3600g total)
  1.50  Lye, purchased in bags of 50# 
  8.50  Lavender EO, purchased by Kilo (150g)
     .40  TKB color, this one I only purchase in the 4oz bags
  3.20  Wrappers, printed and sent with free shipping.

26.35 - Cost for Batch of 38, plus 2 ends I use for samples.

That's .69 per bar.   The cost goes way down if I'm using a FO.


----------



## dubnica (Aug 23, 2010)

My cost per bar is around $1.50 as well, because I do not buy in bulk like Deda, I buy 1 gallon of each oil at a time plus FO by 4-8 oz each.  I give my soap to my family and sell few bars to my co-workers and friends so I don't really want to spend hundreds of dollars to buy huge quantities of oils.  Maybe next year I will do that if enough people are interested to buy my product.  At this point soap making is really only expensive addictive hobby to me.


----------



## soapsmurf (Aug 23, 2010)

Not including packaging, my different formulas are all under $1 per bar (even one that uses both shea and cocoa butter), but I'm trying to buy more in bulk to drive down costs.


----------



## Bayougirl (Aug 23, 2010)

I priced about the last 10 batches of soap out yesterday.  The cheapest I got was .68/bar, that was a Bastille bar with goat's milk scented with Chamomile and Lavender.  The next was .81/bar for Castille with goat's milk, no fragrance or color added.  My most expensive bar is around 1.50/bar and that Ela's Luxury recipe with some nicer oils in it (for me only!).  All my other recipes (around 7 different ones) fall somewhere in between.  I do get my oils in bulk (50 lb of coconut and palm) from Soaperchoice.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 23, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> I think the key, at least to soapers living in the US, is to buy your oils in large enough bulk. Along with a lower initial price, you reduce your shipping costs.






> This is kind of what I was thinking last night, Deda... I don't just have to buy in bulk, I have to buy in major bulk. I gotcha. Your price per bar is the one I was originally going off of, too, so that helps.
> 
> So my price may not be going down for a while because I'm (obviously?) not ready to be buying as much oil as you who sell regularly, but at least this solves the mystery for me and is something to think about for the future.



You coulld  aslo find 1, 2, 3, or more other soapers to buy in bulk w/ and split your costs that way. Co-op!


----------



## cwarren (Aug 24, 2010)

I made a small spreadsheet to figure my cost all per oz.. I add cost of shipping to f/o  s divide cost by oz purchased.. it works for me.. my cost 80c per 4 oz bar... and my oils i buy are at most gallon size.. lookin forward to buying larger...


----------



## xraygrl (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't sell, don't buy in bulk, so nope no way I'm gonna try and figure out my costs.....my wallet might cry.....oh right, it already does every time I take it out when I am ordering online......


----------



## Hazel (Aug 24, 2010)

xraygrl said:
			
		

> I don't sell, don't buy in bulk, so nope no way I'm gonna try and figure out my costs.....my wallet might cry.....oh right, it already does every time I take it out when I am ordering online......



 

My wallet doesn't cry, it nags and says "do you *really *need more veggie oils and EOs?" This nagging continues through the browsing, adding to cart and then checkout. Then it becomes scolding as in "well, I hope you're satisfied! You've just blown the budget for the month."


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 24, 2010)

Hazel, your sig cracks me up!!!!  Thanks for the laugh!

I took advice of others and broke down and bought SoapMaker3.  OMG; why didn't I do this sooner?  It's incredible.  Looking forward to finishing entering all my info to see how far off I've been!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 24, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> Hazel, your sig cracks me up!!!!  Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> I took advice of others and broke down and bought SoapMaker3.  OMG; why didn't I do this sooner?  It's incredible.  Looking forward to finishing entering all my info to see how far off I've been!



I'm glad it made you laugh. I wasn't sure about it because I thought it might give people the impression that I was...umm...what's the word? Oh yeah...psychotic! 

....I'm not...but I am :twisted:


----------



## paillo (Aug 25, 2010)

WOW! Soaperchoice's prices are fantastic!!! Thank you thank you, these are the best prices I've seen anywhere! Even buying in the 7-lb quantities looks like it would make my price per bar go way down. What a helpful thread this is, thanks to all


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 25, 2010)

FYI-Got most of my records entered into SoapMaker, and my basic veggie soap made with an expensive FO and colorant came out at $1.12/4 oz. bar.  Every oil except olive is from Soaper's Choice.


----------



## madpiano (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't forget to shop in supermarkets!! P&P can add loads to oils and I am not sure what your VAT / Sales Tax rules are, but if you buy oil at Soapers Choice it wont be classified as food. Sometimes oil prices in supermarkets seem to be more expensive, but by the time you calculate p&p in, you might be surprised. I buy RBO, Coconut, Olive Oil, Palm and Canola at the supermarket. I was lucky to be able to do a co-op on buying coconut oil in bulk, but there would be no point for me to buy a pallet of oils otherwise for now. Bulk is half price from the supermarket, but normally I buy about 10kg of Coconut at a time and then the supermarket works out much cheaper than ordering online. (don't forget to check the final price at checkout against the supermarket price, some sellers sneakily add a handling charge, VAT and other things)


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 26, 2010)

Deda, I would love to get the 50# bag of lye, but I'm afraid it would absorb too much moisture by the time I got it either divided into other containers or used it.  Do you have a way you handle it that keeps it dry?  Obviously, you'd handle it on a low humidity day, but what else do you do?  Right now I'm getting 64 lbs. at a time in 32 oz. containers.  Unfortunately, I've been recycling the containers instead of saving them.

Advice appreciated!


----------



## doubletake (Aug 31, 2010)

*My costs...*

I figured the price out by what went into the soap (total cost) divided by the bars and I figured it cost me about $0.75 a bar (4 oz bar). My main ingredients are olive oil, coconut oil, palm kernel oil....sometimes I use beef tallow (which is free, as I have stock from our cow), cocoa butter, goat milk (free again from our goat that we are already milking). And of course fragrance oil or essential oil, which is minimal cost. For colorant, I have not used a whole lot and have stuck mostly with the natural (ie. cinnamon, cocoa, turmeric, beta carotene, rose hips).


----------



## paillo (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: My costs...*

where you get your EOs / FOs for them to be minimal cost? i'd love to find less expensive suppliers than those i'm using, as i think they're the most expensive ingredients in my soaps.


----------



## Deda (Aug 31, 2010)

BakingNana, I just store it in a bucket topped off with a gamma seal.  A bag lasts about a month, so sealed it's fine.  

I'd be interested in 64# at time in 2# containers, how easy would that be


----------



## dcornett (Aug 31, 2010)

I last figured my soap to cost from $1.00 -$1.25 a bar to make, depending on the type, and that's just raw ingredients. Wrappers, labor and other supplies makes it more than that. But my bars are about 5 oz (dry) also...and I've began purchasing most of my oils from soapers choice since I last calculated so I'm hoping the actual cost is a little less than that now. (I keep telling myself it is   )


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 1, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> BakingNana, I just store it in a bucket topped off with a gamma seal.  A bag lasts about a month, so sealed it's fine.
> 
> I'd be interested in 64# at time in 2# containers, how easy would that be



It IS easy, for sure.  Get mine from AAA Chem.  I use about 4 or 5 at a time making up 50% solution.  Can't help but think bulk would be cheaper, but maybe not enough to matter to me in the grand scheme of things.  I have a bucket of wheat with a gamma lid; when it's empty I'll check into bulk.  Finally got most of my info into SoapMaker.  $1.12 was the expensive bar; the rest range from .68 to just under a buck.  That was good news to me.


----------



## Deda (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, I checked the price from AAA, it was nearly 4 times what I'm paying now, and I have no shipping.  I'm sticking with the bucket.


----------



## doubletake (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: My costs...*



			
				paillo said:
			
		

> where you get your EOs / FOs for them to be minimal cost? i'd love to find less expensive suppliers than those i'm using, as i think they're the most expensive ingredients in my soaps.



Hmm, well all of my FO's I've gotten off of ETSY.
For a 1oz. bottle of blackberry mist fragrance, the cost was $2.25 plus 0.75 for shipping because I was purchasing something else. For a 2 oz. bottle of heavenly chocolate raspberry was $6.
Some fragrance I use only like a tsp. for a 2lb. batch because they are so strong and thus is goes a long way.
Does this seem expensive or a good price to pay?
I've just figured how many 2lb. batches I've made with the fragrance oils thus far, and it has come out to be pretty cheap I think.


----------



## lily (Sep 5, 2010)

I am new here and  this thread interests me a lot. I think I make too expensive soap... I order by kilos (example for shea : 5 to 10 kilos) cocoa butter : 2 kilos etc. 

Some soaps  cost me almost $2.00 each. (sometime more, but this is for my personal use).  I would say that $1.50 is an average, but I very hardly see how it could be possible to make a soap bar for .69-80 cents... unless it is MP soap. Am I mistaken ? 

 Of course, the price of soap dramatically decreases with the use of F.O. instead of  e.o. ... 

I would hardly make a decent size bar of soap for less than $1.00. (excludint the packing).  I wonder what is going bad with me... 
I use a sheet for calculating my prices... 
Somebody has an opinion ?


----------



## Rich23s (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm a little baffled with the low cost that most people  have, and am having trouble trying to figure out how to lower my per cost bar. Here's a general breakdown of my costs...

Olive oil (EVOO): $0.26/oz
Coconut oil:         $0.14/oz
Palm oil:             $0.10/oz
Cocoa Butter:    $0.46/oz
Lye:                  $0.22/oz

FO/EO costs vary, but a good example would be $7.83 for the 5# batch. 

without packaging, and with bars at 4.0oz, my cost per bar is $0.94 (20 bars) or $18.76 per loaf .  I buy in bulk (25-50lbs for all oils). I know I could use pamace OO instead, that would cut the OO down to about $0.14/oz. Any other ideas where I can cut costs?


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 8, 2013)

Rich, you don't have to use EVOO to soap with, the regular refined/grade a olive oil works perfectly. I buy mine at Sam's Club. 101 fluid oz is 10.98 right now. Since its lighter in color, my soap doesn't get a slightly green tint to it like it did with EVOO. In my area, pomace is $20/gallon, even if I buy it online, shipping fees get it up to the $20/gallon mark. The OO at Sam's Club is 11 cents an ounce.


----------



## Genny (Mar 8, 2013)

This thread is a few years old as well, so if you're comparing your costs to what's talked about here keep that in mind.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 8, 2013)

Along with what Vanessa said there is also the fact that the OP posted this in August of 2010 and most replies were around that same time. Costs have gone up significantly since then.


----------



## Marilyna (Mar 8, 2013)

You could buy your lye in 50# bags from a local chemical company, if you can find one.  Maybe $1.50 per pound or less.


----------



## hlee (Mar 8, 2013)

I really don't think I want to know.


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 9, 2013)

Sunny said:


> I'm not quite ready to sell but was considering (maaaybe, possibly) selling at my farmer's market next summer (a year from now). I'm trying to figure out how much each loaf, and each bar, costs to make.
> 
> Every time I add it up, the cost is just crazy. I just did all this math of what it would cost if I ordered all my oils/ingredients in bulk from Columbus Foods, and it's still costing over $1.50 per bar of soap (of course this is with fragrance oils, but a very average, no luxury oils soap).
> 
> ...



The cost of my batches are all different my "budget bars" cost 5.87 for a 2lb batch. So each 3.2 oz bar cost .53 cents
However the batch I made tonight cost 15.05 so each 3.2 oz bar will cost 1.50
Not including cost of labor or anything.

Oops didn't realize the OP was so long ago


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 9, 2013)

VanessaP said:


> Rich, you don't have to use EVOO to soap with, the regular refined/grade a olive oil works perfectly. I buy mine at Sam's Club. 101 fluid oz is 10.98 right now. Since its lighter in color, my soap doesn't get a slightly green tint to it like it did with EVOO. In my area, pomace is $20/gallon, even if I buy it online, shipping fees get it up to the $20/gallon mark. The OO at Sam's Club is 11 cents an ounce.



You live in Tennessee and you can get pomice locally?!?! I hope my husband gets the job over there!!!


----------



## Marilyna (Mar 9, 2013)

hlee said:


> I really don't think I want to know.


 

You must not sell?  :-?  I hope people who are selling know their costs.


----------



## nebetmiw (Mar 9, 2013)

CaliChan said:


> You live in Tennessee and you can get pomice locally?!?! I hope my husband gets the job over there!!!



Not sure what this has to do with topic but.  TN is a farm state very rural in most areas.  Unless you live in one of the big 7 cities some soap supplies will be hard to find.  It is also a very low income state and jobs are not easy to come by here.

Now back on topic. Even if you are not selling you should know the cost of your soap.  Mine is now going to be under a dollar a bar but that is do to one of my oils is made by us here.  I have 5 gal of homemade lard.


----------



## sperry (Aug 30, 2013)

I just found this thread and am interested in current costs.  It looks like the 2010 costs were between $.75 and $1.50.  Can anyone share current costs?


----------



## Marilyna (Aug 31, 2013)

Depends on the size of the bar.  I make 2 oz bars. CP costs me .53 and MP costs .42.


----------



## HorseCreek (Aug 31, 2013)

Sharing my "findings" it would cost me the same to ship 7lbs each of avocado and palm and 10lbs of shea as it would cost to ship all of the above plus 7lbs of castor oil through Soaper's Choice. So.. same price to ship 24lbs of oils/butters as 31lbs of oils/butters. Moral of the story, always compare prices from different places and within the same site.


----------



## sperry (Sep 1, 2013)

From what I've been able to dig up...  it sounds like buying in fairly large quantity (200+ pounds in the oils) would offset the cost increases since most of the posts in this thread?  Large volume buying of the inexpensive oils might get the price under $1/bar?  Large volumes of higher priced oils would drive the price to between $1.25 and $1.50??  (I got the prices from Wholesale Supplies.  Free shipping.  Are they going to be close to the lowest cost?)  Thanks again.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 1, 2013)

I figured mine to be  .50-.60 with fragrance but if I add yogurt .89 did not figure cost of packaging yet. I try to by my stuff with free shipping.


----------



## Stakie (Sep 1, 2013)

I guess I am on the high end at the moment. My lye and castor oil put my costs up a bit, but will be falling dramatically because I got them both on sale. For now the cost is about 1.80 per bar or .90 depending on if I decide to cut my bar in half or not.


----------



## Marilyna (Sep 1, 2013)

No, I wouldn't say WSP is the cheapest, but they may be on some things.  Also look at your local stores.  Columbus Foods is a good place to check, too. 
Really, you'll need to price it all out according to your recipe.  
A lot depends on where you get your FOs/EOs and how big the bottles are.
Remember to add any packaging and labels, and include the shipping you're paying for all your supplies.
I use some of the most inexpensive oils there are, so when I see someone with lower costs, I wonder if they've counted everything.  Of course they may be buying in lg quantities.
Why are you asking?  Are you researching before jumping in?  Or are you already making soap?


----------



## Marilyna (Sep 1, 2013)

We need to clarify if we're talking only about material costs.   Sometimes we add in labor and overhead, and we should for some calculations. 
In my cost of .53 for a 2 oz bar, I've only counted material costs.  If I made a 4 oz bar my cost would be .97, since the packaging wouldn't be doubled.


----------



## sistrum (Sep 1, 2013)

Asking what other people MAKE when selling their soap doesn't give you any viable information, to many variables, supply sourcing, venue costs, marketing programs ect.  

A basic way to price is take the costs of your supplies and times it by three. One third is to replace supplies, one third is for overhead and one third is for you.  This would be your bottom price or wholesale price.  For retail you double this.  Retail prices sometimes need to be adjusted depending on market conditions.

When you start buying in bulk your price will change.  Just remember buying in bulk might make your supplies cheaper but only if you sell enough soap to use those supplies up before they go bad.


----------



## Missmoneypenny (Sep 1, 2013)

I am a rookie soaper  in England. I have calculated that a Castille bar costs £0.75 using a cheaper olive oil from a German supermarket here. I did a 50:50 olive oil: lard soap and that worked out at £0.50. Haven t tried the lard one yet. It s still curing. I can find everything I need in supermarkets/ ethnic shops ( I live in London).. I haven t gone down e road of using cocoa or Shea butter, I d have to go online and that would bump prices up.


----------



## sperry (Sep 1, 2013)

RE:  Why am I asking.  I have been experimenting with felting melt and pour for a while.  I have what I think is a good product at a good price.  I have a friend who is a very accomplished artist who also does marketing/branding/etc and makes a good living doing that.  He has a killer idea, and wants to work with me, but he is dead set against M&P.  I am trying to get an idea of the cost increases (RM and labor) associated with changing to CP.  Thanks


----------



## sistrum (Sep 1, 2013)

It's your product with your heart into it.  I would ask your friend to change his mind or use someone else.
That being said you could look into buying your soap already made and just do the felting.  Lots of soapers sell wholesale.  You are looking at probably at at least a year before you would be able to have your own cp soap to sell.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 2, 2013)

Including labour mine costs $1.79 a bar with packaging and labels.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 2, 2013)

Marilyna said:


> We need to clarify if we're talking only about material costs.   Sometimes we add in labor and overhead, and we should for some calculations.
> In my cost of .53 for a 2 oz bar, I've only counted material costs.  If I made a 4 oz bar my cost would be .97, since the packaging wouldn't be doubled.



My packaging is double for wholesale and double that for retail.  I believe in a fair profit and this formulae works for me....


----------



## Cherry Pit Soap Works (Sep 2, 2013)

You should buy SoapMaker 3 software. Best thing ever. It keeps track of all that for you. You tell it what you bought, from whom, how much it was and it keeps track of how much you use per batch and gives you an exact amount per loaf and bar. And that includes packaging if you want it to. The software was 99, and I love it. Such a great program that keeps track of everything. It's like the brain of the soaping business part.


----------



## Marilyna (Sep 2, 2013)

Lindy said:


> My packaging is double for wholesale and double that for retail.  I believe in a fair profit and this formulae works for me....



I just meant that if I doubled the size of my bar I wouldn't double the cost, because the packaging would cost the same for a 4 oz bar as a 2 oz bar.


----------

